
Show HN: NearBeach an open sourced project management system - robotichead
Hello HN, after several years of working on NearBeach I am ready to show the world for some constructive criticism.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;demo.nearbeach.org &lt;- will contain login information and a short survey at the end to help me improve NearBeach.<p>If you are curious about the code, you are more than welcome to view it on https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;robotichead&#x2F;NearBeach<p>Thank you for your feedback
======
forgotmypw38
Thank you for sharing your project.

I had an issue with using the demo: Because of the "springy" layout where all
the fields expand to the frame size, everything just looked like a grid which
blended together. It was hard to isolate individual fields and to see where
one field ended and another began. I think the low-contrast borders
contributed to the issue.

~~~
robotichead
Thank you for viewing - do you have a screenshot of the issue? I can easily
log a bug report and get it fixed

